

Computational fashion on your laptop - mgl
http://www.rhymeandreasoncreative.com/portfolio/index.php?project=continuum

======
mgl
Really interesting stuff, see also:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rhymeandreason/continuum...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rhymeandreason/continuum-
computational-couture)

